# B3ooo runs well mowing and quits running



## Elkman (7 mo ago)

B3000 starts and I begin mowing then after a few rounds it quits. Put new fuel filter on but it did not solve problem. Need some suggestions


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Sounds like it could be many different issues…did you prime the fuel system after changing fuel filter? May be as simple as having air in system, so it may need bleeding.

which came first…the engine shutoff or fuel filter change?


----------

